# Manitou R7 Pro vs. Rock Shox Recon Silver TK??



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between the Manitou R7 Pro and the Rock Shox Recon Silver TK. This will be used on a hard tail KHS frame casual trail riding, small jumps, etc.

I'm leaning towards the slightly more expensive Manitou for 2 reasons:
1) Manitou is lighter (1620g compared to 2069g)
2) I've been using a Manitou SX Ti for many years and it has been reliable until recently

*Anyone have any personal experience with either of these forks?*


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with your thoughts, the Recon is a very basic fork, port orifice for rebound, steel stanchions and a basic lockout, but no compression adjust (you can swap that out for about $70 USD). The R7, assuming model year 2010 or newer has shim based rebound and compression. However, the R7 although lighter is a bit more "noodlely" and does have some plastic parts inside. It has not been an issue for me, but wanted to give you as much info as I have. My son uses it now (mine is an 08 upgraded to ABS + like the YR 10-13) since all of my bikes are 5" in travel or better.


----------



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. How would either of these compare to the old Manitou SX Ti that I'm used to? More "noodlely"?


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Even the R7 will be stiffer than your old SX Ti. Between the R7 and Recon I'd take the R7, no question, no doubt. The R7 has a far better damper so it soaks up hits and sticks to the ground a lot better without blowing through its travel. Friend of mine has one his XC bike and it's a great fork for its intended use, both of us think it's better than the Fox fork it replaced.


----------



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I ended up ordering the Recon Silver and I hope it arrives tomorrow. Turns out it was quite a bit cheaper than the R7 and easier to find with the V brake posts. From what I can gather, it should still be a decent improvement over my current SX Ti. Hopefully the extra weight of the recon won't be too noticeable.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd cancel the order, wait for a deal in the deals subforum here. I've seen reba/fox level 26er for $325ish. Replace the front wheel and front brake with disc setup.


----------



## j_trail_rider (Jun 11, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> I'd cancel the order, wait for a deal in the deals subforum here. I've seen reba/fox level 26er for $325ish. Replace the front wheel and front brake with disc setup.


Thanks for the advice, but I need something yesterday. I'm also on a tight budget so replacing front brake is not an option, unfortunately.

_The recon can be had for only $239 at my LBS.

_


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I like my Recon, It's a 2017 model, read where they made some Improvements. Not a single complaint.
I'm using about 110 mm of the 120 total on my hardest hits, got the rebound damping right In the middle. No noodle feeling at all, very stable, very smooth. I like taking the very worst lines just because I can.  Thru axle and boost with a 27.5 plus tire wheel setup.
Boost, I bet that has something to do with the sure footed feeling.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure how you came to compare the R7 with the Recon. The R7 is more expensive because it's better, which is why everyone recommended it. A Reba would be a close comparison (or really, SID) depending on which model years you're talking about.

My R7 has some definite flex to it, but it's nothing I can't get used to and it works very well.

I feel I should mention it's easier (for me at least) to find Fox and Rock Shox seals than older Manitou stuff as they're more prolific in the market, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Awesomecat18 (Nov 2, 2016)

noapathy said:


> Not sure how you came to compare the R7 with the Recon. The R7 is more expensive because it's better, which is why everyone recommended it. A Reba would be a close comparison (or really, SID) depending on which model years you're talking about.
> 
> My R7 has some definite flex to it, but it's nothing I can't get used to and it works very well.
> 
> I feel I should mention it's easier (for me at least) to find Fox and Rock Shox seals than older Manitou stuff as they're more prolific in the market, but not a deal breaker.


You realize this thread was over three years ago?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesomecat18 said:


> You realize this thread was over three years ago?


Gah! I was duped by the last response!


----------



## Awesomecat18 (Nov 2, 2016)

noapathy said:


> Gah! I was duped by the last response!


Just looking out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

